# I'm fairly sure that I am right....



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

But this is mold, is it not?

http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

In my not-so-expert opinion I would say yes.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ugh. I did a google search for cigar mold and it looks like what I found. I'm sorry man, that sucks!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

you can still save the smokes clean them with a almost sponge throw that out when you are done, then clean the humi, and last isolate the smokes and make sure you have them at 65 rh and at least 70 degrees.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

make sure you are using distilled water also

http://home.alltel.net/jbperry/cig.htm


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

What did you do Sean? You go away for a weekend and look what happens. Sucks man, those are tasty smokes, but looks like you caught them in time to do some emergency recovery operations. I feel for you.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Molds. Not bad though. Brush them off. Store them in humi with no more than 65% (I prefer around 60 to 63). You should be good to go.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Definitely looks like it to me Sean. That sucks bro, but if it's no worse than the pics....Wipe em off, quarantine them away from the rest of your sticks, and smoke them up.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Also if you want you can send them to me and ill take care of them for you and quarantine them and make sure they are okay.:ss


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Alright, I'll just wipe em off and not worry about it. At least they came before I left for school and could check them.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Those cigars are totally ruined. You better send those off to me so that I can research the root of the problem.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> Alright, I'll just wipe em off and not worry about it. At least they came before I left for school and could check them.


Am I reading this right? Those came from the vendor that way?


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Am I reading this right? Those came from the vendor that way?


Yep.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> Yep.


Sorry to hear that. Any contact with them regarding the condition?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is mold.

Fuzzy is mold.

Clean them off, quarantine them a bit and smokem up.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

hova45 said:


> Also if you want you can send them to me and ill take care of them for you and quarantine them and make sure they are okay.:ss





Smoked said:


> Those cigars are totally ruined. You better send those off to me so that I can research the root of the problem.


:r :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r
I've never heard that before. That's hilarious.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

hova45 said:


> you can still save the smokes clean them with a almost sponge throw that out when you are done, then clean the humi, and last isolate the smokes and make sure you have them at 65 rh and at least 70 degrees.


Please for the love of god don't use a damp sponge to clean them up (that would likely hose your wrappers).
Instead use a soft dry cloth, segregate them from your other smokes and they should be good to go.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Smoked said:


> Those cigars are totally ruined. You better send those off to me so that I can research the root of the problem.


I'm in tears over here. I'm laughing so hard my stomach hurts. I don't know why that's so funny, but it is. :r:r


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Darrell said:


> I'm in tears over here. I'm laughing so hard my stomach hurts. I don't know why that's so funny, but it is. :r:r


I thought it was funny the first 10,000 times I heard it.
The joke wears thin after a while though.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> :r :r:r:r:r:r:r:r
> I've never heard that before. That's hilarious.


:r :r I was *just* about to reply with a similar comment, pnoon. HA! 


j6ppc said:


> Please for the love of god don't use a damp sponge to clean them up (that would likely hose your wrappers).
> Instead use a soft dry cloth, segregate them from your other smokes and they should be good to go.


:r And I was *just* about to make the same comment as you j6. Yeah ... please Joey ... for the love of all that is holy ... never use a damp sponge to cloth or anything to wipe off cigars.

The only other thing I'd add is that I might even go *below* 65% or even 60% RH -- drop them into a 55% dry box and cool ... 55-65*F.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> I thought it was funny the first 10,000 times I heard it.
> The joke wears thin after a while though.


:tpd: You found it funny 9,975 times more than I did Jon. :r

Sean...If you just purchased these from a vendor like this there's a couple things you can do....Keep em and smoke em, or get with the vendor and they should make it right. Good luck either way bro!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> :tpd: You found it funny 9,975 times more than I did Jon. :r
> 
> Sean...If you just purchased these from a vendor like this there's a couple things you can do....Keep em and smoke em, or get with the vendor and they should make it right. Good luck either way bro!


Nah, the vendor just kept trying to tell me it was plume. He wouldn't give me a return address either, he said to just look on the package, and the return address was incredibly illegible, yet mine was perfect....


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> Nah, the vendor just kept trying to tell me it was plume. He wouldn't give me a return address either, he said to just look on the package, and the return address was incredibly illegible, yet mine was perfect....


i'd scratch them off the "will buy from again" list.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> :tpd: You found it funny 9,975 times more than I did Jon. :r


:tpd:



Seanohue said:


> Nah, the vendor just kept trying to tell me it was plume. He wouldn't give me a return address either, he said to just look on the package, and the return address was incredibly illegible, yet mine was perfect....


Sean - does not look like a bad case to me, but look at the foot and see if any traces of mold is inside the cigar. If not, just wipe them down, place them in another container so that they have some air flow around them. Then of course make sure that you are removing on of the three causes of mold.

Good luck and take care out there in Indiana if I don't see you.

Ron


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Nah, the vendor just kept trying to tell me it was plume. He wouldn't give me a return address either, he said to just look on the package, and the return address was incredibly illegible, yet mine was perfect....


Did you send the vendor a pic? We had a box several months ago that had similar issues (another and myself on a split). The sticks were cheerfully replaced once the pics were sent.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> I thought it was funny the first 10,000 times I heard it.


LOL! Yup, back in 1997 it sure was! (just bustin' your balls, bro)


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Brush em off. I microwave any stick that had mold to zap the lil spores. Have never seen any re-grow.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

how long do ya microwave them for?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

wharfrathoss said:


> how long do ya microwave them for?


Just pop 'em in there next time you're cooking a burrito or a tv dinner. That should do it.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Wipe off the mold and party on. If your storage conditions are around the 65% mark you will be fine. I would def. send a pic to the vend. and let them know they have storage issues.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd like to echo the sentiment that you should NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES wipe them with a DAMP ANYTHING! Just a plain old paper towel and some kid gloves will take care of the problem. 

That's really bogus of your vendor to claim that its plume and not offer to help. Does he have a satisfaction guarantee? Even if he doesn't, he should at least be a little more accommodative in fielding your questions about the condition of your cigars. They look like Monte 4s, no? I doubt any vendors have those available with "plume" on em. If it was me, I'd get a little more stern in my correspondence. Politely insist that its mold, ask for a clarification of the address if you decide to ship it back, and make it clear that you're generally satisfied with his service and that you'd love to continue to do business with him, but the difficulty in getting straight answers out of him is making it difficult to keep coming back to him. If he blows you off again, screw him. No need to put up with that bs.

That being said, I wouldn't really fret over the condition of these sticks. Like others have said, the mold isn't going to hurt them too much. It just sucks when you open up the package with Christmas-like glee only to find that you're sticks are all fuzzy. Been there... hang in there...


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Nah, the vendor just kept trying to tell me it was plume. He wouldn't give me a return address either, he said to just look on the package, and the return address was incredibly illegible, yet mine was perfect....


Ask them to inspect the cigars before sending them to you. If they refuse to do so, move on to another vendor.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

In most of these white mold cases, the vendor is not sending you moldy cigars, he's sending you wet cigars!
Cool, low pressure conditions at altitude condense the moisture on the wrapper allowing the endemic mold spores to germinate. It doesn't take much time to happen, and is just one of those things that you run into.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Did you send the vendor a pic? We had a box several months ago that had similar issues (another and myself on a split). The sticks were cheerfully replaced once the pics were sent.





Navydoc said:


> Wipe off the mold and party on. If your storage conditions are around the 65% mark you will be fine. I would def. send a pic to the vend. and let them know they have storage issues.


Yea, I sent them a picture of the cigars. He ASSURES me that fluffy and white is plume, and even went so far as to give me this link http://en.allexperts.com/q/Cigars-2143/Plume-Bloom-Questions.htm I was about to send him this link http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=25&pos=13 but I was tired of fighting with them and I don't have the time to wait around, seeing as how I have to leave tomorrow.


----------



## Dubxl152 (Jun 10, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> Yea, I sent them a picture of the cigars. He ASSURES me that fluffy and white is plume, and even went so far as to give me this link http://en.allexperts.com/q/Cigars-2143/Plume-Bloom-Questions.htm I was about to send him this link http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=25&pos=13 but I was tired of fighting with them and I don't have the time to wait around, seeing as how I have to leave tomorrow.


Honestly not that big of a deal, wipe it off throw it in the humi it will be fine. Like another Botl mentioned the sticks are sent "WET" and once you drop the rh below 70% the mold is pretty much done. I just wiped it off, dry boxed my sticks for a day and then dropped them in the humi..... no problems yet. The only way id imagine that mold would be a problem is either you have standing water/ saturation in you humidification device or you store your sticks @ a very humid level above 70-75%. I store @ 65% thanks to heartfelts beads and sure nuff no problems.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> That is mold.
> 
> Fuzzy is mold.
> 
> Clean them off, quarantine them a bit and smokem up.


:tpd: And Hova's advice is sound as well. I would definitely check with the vendor, though! :ss


----------



## chacmol73 (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck!!

And does that microwave the cigar thing really work??


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> :tpd: And Hova's advice is sound as well. I would definitely check with the vendor, though! :ss


Cleaning them off? Absolutely.
With a damp sponge? No. Bad advice.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I wouldn't bother the vendor......this is not a big deal. A lttle suface mold occurs often. I have it developing on cigars that I have been ageing for years.....boxes that do not get opened often. My Aristocrat is stable at 64%. Whenever you have a high humidity and low air flow environment, light surface mold may appear. 

Just wipe the mold off. What works well is a soft brush, like a shaving brush. This also helps "work" the surface oils in the wrapper. Some high end tobacconist "condition" their cigars like this before selling.

I do not like to continually "bug" vendors/tobacconist with little "problems".........or to bombard them with questions about box codes and such.
In this manner, when you have a real problem, tobacconist take you seriously and knows that your concern is a real one that requires immediate attention.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

I can understand being wary about receiving some moldy cigars regardless of who they're from, but a little note to the sender is always appropriate. Of course the type of vendor and your relationship with such should also be considered.


----------

